# Rotorua - information required



## brand180208

Hello

My Husband has interviewed at a school in Rotorua and we now have started looking for rental properties within the area and primary schools for our Daughter.

We have a cat and it seems that the rental market for any decent quality - long term rent is virtually nil!!

I've looked on most websites but haven't found anything yet
We've sold our house in the UK - with the furniture, so would need a furnished new (ish) 3+ bedrooms for at least 12/18 months.

Is this even possible???

Also, could someone recommend good primary schools

We're visiting Rotorua in 3 weeks but should make the permanent move in September

Thanks in advance

Rebecca


----------



## jenswaters

That's fantastic!! Getting an interview pre-move is a huge deal! Whether he gets the job or not, he should be very pleased with this!!

I wish I could be more help r.e. primary schools. My advice would be to find a home in the right area to suit r.e. work and travel location etc. Schools can be found around that. You can look at Schools in Rotorua District | www.school.nz to see a list of schools, but I have no personal experience of these I'm afraid. 

Properties - have you been looking on trademe?? I found 4 properties on TM just by typing in "furnished long-term" Property search results - Find real estate on Trade Me Property

Depends what you are looking for. Remember, as you are not out yet, it is pretty tough to find thigns waaaaaaaay off in the future. You could also contact the agencies directly and they can keep you in mind. However, it is worth waiting until later in the year (I know, it goes against our organised UK Mum mentality, but it really is how things work over here....things just fall into place).

GOod luck



brand180208 said:


> Hello
> 
> My Husband has interviewed at a school in Rotorua and we now have started looking for rental properties within the area and primary schools for our Daughter.
> 
> We have a cat and it seems that the rental market for any decent quality - long term rent is virtually nil!!
> 
> I've looked on most websites but haven't found anything yet
> We've sold our house in the UK - with the furniture, so would need a furnished new (ish) 3+ bedrooms for at least 12/18 months.
> 
> Is this even possible???
> 
> Also, could someone recommend good primary schools
> 
> We're visiting Rotorua in 3 weeks but should make the permanent move in September
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Rebecca


----------



## jsharbuck

Hi, I'm living in Rotorua. Anything I can do to help? 

Ricci


----------



## brand180208

jsharbuck said:


> Hi, I'm living in Rotorua. Anything I can do to help?
> 
> Ricci


Hello

Thank you for your reply

I'm stuck...lol

Basically - it looks like my Husband will be working in Rotorua. We are coming out on the 24th to look around and for him to look around the school etc that he's interviewed at

I have been looking for long term rentals that allow a cat but I would like a modern property and the properties that we've seen, seem very dated or don't allow pets. I know compromises have to happen but are rental homes as dated as they look?

I've looked on individual websites for estate agents aswell as Trade Me and Real Estate etc

Could you advise on the nicer areas for families to live? We have a 4 year old Daughter, who will be starting school in Jan 2014 so need a decent school for her aswell as location for us to do family things etc

I have no idea if this is a possibility as most of our searches have been located around the North Shore and Tauranga area so Rotorua is new to me

Thanks for any advice you can give

Regards
Rebecca


----------



## brand180208

jenswaters said:


> That's fantastic!! Getting an interview pre-move is a huge deal! Whether he gets the job or not, he should be very pleased with this!!
> 
> I wish I could be more help r.e. primary schools. My advice would be to find a home in the right area to suit r.e. work and travel location etc. Schools can be found around that. You can look at Schools in Rotorua District | www.school.nz to see a list of schools, but I have no personal experience of these I'm afraid.
> 
> Properties - have you been looking on trademe?? I found 4 properties on TM just by typing in "furnished long-term" Property search results - Find real estate on Trade Me Property
> 
> Depends what you are looking for. Remember, as you are not out yet, it is pretty tough to find thigns waaaaaaaay off in the future. You could also contact the agencies directly and they can keep you in mind. However, it is worth waiting until later in the year (I know, it goes against our organised UK Mum mentality, but it really is how things work over here....things just fall into place).
> 
> GOod luck


Hi

Thanks for all your help previously

Kieren had a SKYPE interview last week and as previously mentioned, we're out from the 24th to look around - what now looks likely to be Rotorua. 
They will show him around the school etc when we arrive

He also has interviews lined up with other schools and we're debating whether to proceed with these?

I guess until Kieren signs on the dotted line and the visa is issued then nothing is set in stone but we don't want to muck around the other schools, nor annoy the one who is "definitely interested"

I guess we'll find out more when we're over in a few weeks

But you're right - the UK Mum in me wants everything sorted NOW lol

Thanks again

Rebecca


----------



## jsharbuck

Hi Rebecca,

How exciting for you and family. Last year this time we were getting ready for our interviewing trip. I imagine that you will be looking for short term furnished while your container is en-route. There were not too many short term apt rentals but they are to be found. We looked at what seemed like perfect apts right downtown and quite frankly it felt like a prison cell. Extremely small and dismal. Even without kids I'd have gone quite mad. The other option was a 2 bdrm at a lakeside resort about 10 kilometers from the airport. It was nicely furnished, two level, wash and dryer with beautiful grounds. Pool and hot tub too. There is also a restaurant on site and a small exercise room. We stayed there for 3 months and it was quite comfortable. We paid $290 a week. I can get you the agents name who handles that if you like .

On where to live, Lynmore is a great neighborhood. So is Western heights, Springfield and Thiotonga. All safe and higher end properties. We rent a place on Thiotonga and it's a 3 bdrm, 2 bth with office, deck and a wonderful view. We are moving in October because we bought a house. 

I would love to extend an invitation to meet you and show you around when you get here. You are more than welcome to come over for dinner while you are here. I will private message you our contact info if you like. 

Have a great trip over, you will love it here.


----------



## brand180208

jsharbuck said:


> Hi Rebecca,
> 
> How exciting for you and family. Last year this time we were getting ready for our interviewing trip. I imagine that you will be looking for short term furnished while your container is en-route. There were not too many short term apt rentals but they are to be found. We looked at what seemed like perfect apts right downtown and quite frankly it felt like a prison cell. Extremely small and dismal. Even without kids I'd have gone quite mad. The other option was a 2 bdrm at a lakeside resort about 10 kilometers from the airport. It was nicely furnished, two level, wash and dryer with beautiful grounds. Pool and hot tub too. There is also a restaurant on site and a small exercise room. We stayed there for 3 months and it was quite comfortable. We paid $290 a week. I can get you the agents name who handles that if you like .
> 
> On where to live, Lynmore is a great neighborhood. So is Western heights, Springfield and Thiotonga. All safe and higher end properties. We rent a place on Thiotonga and it's a 3 bdrm, 2 bth with office, deck and a wonderful view. We are moving in October because we bought a house.
> 
> I would love to extend an invitation to meet you and show you around when you get here. You are more than welcome to come over for dinner while you are here. I will private message you our contact info if you like.
> 
> Have a great trip over, you will love it here.


Yes please to all of the above lol!!
The Lakeside resort seems perfect and I'd rather go somewhere that is recommended. 

To be honest, the person who bought our House in the UK - also bought our furniture so apart from personal effects, clothes, bikes and Daughter's toys etc - we have nothing!! So furnished would be perfect. 

Do you know if they have any restrictions with how long you can stay?
Just I would rather "live" there until we can buy as it saves disrupting our Daughter again if we don't have too

We will only be in Rotorua currently on 1st July and 2nd July.
This is because my Husband has other interviews around BOP

However, if the school confirms his position before we leave on the 24th June, then we intend to cancel all of those and then change our Hotel booking in order that we can then spend the whole time looking around Rotorua

Thank you for your help

Can you advise on Primary schools?

Also we are a very active Family, who loves to be outdoors. 
I'm concerned that many people seem to want to sway us from Rotorua - saying that it's "backwards" it's "in the dark ages" "not much to do if you're over 21 and under 50 years old" and most of all - the smell of "rotten eggs"
I don't want to listen to hearsay but would appreciate advice from someone who's there!!

Regards
Rebecca

PS: Please PM me if easier and then we can talk about meeting up etc

Thanks again


----------



## Liam(at)Large

First of all let me say I love Rotorua ... For a weekend! I would go once a month of I could, but, no way I'd live there! I find it's true much of what you've heard, I'd agree. The smell (oh the smell!) I've heard you stop noticing it after a while?!

As for properties, long term furnished properties are rare. You'll likely need to get unfurnished and buy furniture. Also, pet friendly properties will be the older more run down ones, that's the way it is. It's worth noting, you can always approach a property you like and ASK about having a cat. We sold ourselves, did a little profile sheet on us and our pets with pictures and a copy of my CV and managed to secure a rental in a great area that allowed us to have the animals even though it was advertised otherwise (it is older and a little run down, in put in a liitle bit of time and money, and it's actually reasonably nice now).


----------



## jsharbuck

Lol it is true that you don't smell it after awhile. Rebecca, I will answer you tomorrow, been busy today with work. Wanted to make sure I took my time


----------



## lisamct

brand180208 said:


> I'm concerned that many people seem to want to sway us from Rotorua - saying that it's "backwards" it's "in the dark ages" "not much to do if you're over 21 and under 50 years old" and most of all - the smell of "rotten eggs"
> I don't want to listen to hearsay but would appreciate advice from someone who's there!!


I lived in Rotorua for the first 14 months after I came over from the UK. I wouldn't say it was 'backwards' but, compared to comparative population towns in the UK, its definitely got a small town feels to it. 
I'm not hugely into the outdoors but even if I was I doubt I would have stayed. Once you've done all the touristy things I found, other than outdoorsy stuff, there's not much else to do. 
Few people seem to go out and socialise, I went out to dinner on my own on the first weekend I was there and I was the only one in the restaurant. In tourist season it is a bit busier but the prices reflect that. Shops close early at the weekend, coffee shops tend to close early (4pm usually) and although bars can be busy earlier on in the evening most people are heading home to bed for 9pm. I had lots of friends there but still not enough to tempt me to stay.

Might be different if you have kids, they usually tend to help with the social side of things although I did have ex pat friends there who still found it difficult.

But, the smell isn't as bad as it sounds, well it is in some parts of town but away from the worst parts its barely noticeable. I lived in Kawaha Point and couldn't smell it at all. 

I looked about for a furnished property when I first arrived but there wasn't anything available that I was willing to live in, some rental properties are absolutely horrific (not just in Rotorua but NZ wide) You'll have much more options if you look for unfurnished and just furnish it as you go.


----------



## tamarisk

Rototrua - rough around the edges - only place we've had our car broken into - i would avoid it personally - but everyone is different and i am sure there are many people who find it a wonderful place...


----------



## brand180208

Thank you for all your advice

It's difficult making life changing decisions when you're half way around the world 
We currently live in Cornwall and therefore are spoilt in many ways but it doesn't have many opportunities.

We want a better life for our Daughter but I guess we'll have to go where the work is

Some people would say Cornwall isn't that great and certain areas stink of seaweed so it's all relative and personal opinions

We know more when we come out in a few weeks - as my husband has 3 interviews at schools in North Shore, Aucklandand 1 in Mount Maunrangi


----------



## jsharbuck

Hi Rebecca.

Wanted to take some time and answer some of your concerns about Rotorua. The first thing I would do is to keep in mind why you are moving to New Zealand, a better quality for you and your family. There must be something pulling you here.

Although we currently live in Rotorua, this would not have been my first pick. It was close to where my husband works. It was an opportunity to move here and we jumped on it. We are house hunting and moving to the small town where he works. Rotorua has a large tourist footprint, especially Asians, who like clockwork, invade the Redwoods and certain areas within the town. Harmless enough I guess. The town has a small mall with basic stores. I have found clothes shopping to be expensive here, but so in New Zealand in general. People here are friendly, no issues meeting others. Due to the tourist trade, many jobs for spouses are working on weekends. I refuse to look at anything that means after a long week at work that my husband sits at home alone. We enjoy getting out and about and exploring. I can honestly say, the tourist spots here are too expensive for me and I have only been to a few.

Housing will be your biggest challenge. I checked and the only furnished units are indeed arethe ones I mentioned. This would mean a daily drive to take your child to school. They require a minimum of 2 mths and then you can go on a month to month basis. Rents will be 300 to 400 for an unfurnished home near a good school. These are great family based neighborhoods. There is a store where I bought my furniture at instead of the name brand store. Houses are overpriced here, with the average in your targeted areas of 300 K to 500K and a on long on market time. I looked at a home next to ours that was beaten up, dirty and needed quite a bit of work and they were asking 460K. The prices are high because of it being a tourist town. I am looking at a comparable home where my husband works for 225K. I understand Auckland is north of 700K for homes. The rules for buying a home is quite more restrictive for non-residents than if you get residency. You must put down 20 to 30% but as little as 5% when you gain residency.

Activities for kids are typical here but if you are looking closer at at the coast, they have surf clubs that kids belong to. We have gone many a time to the beach and seen the kids learning water skills, running races, learning to knee board. It seems like its a lot like scouts. The beaches are never far away, even from Rotorua.

I guess I would say that we did not hesitate taking a job here in Rotorua because it got us over here and nothing needs to be forever. The people are nice, the town and you can't really smell anything in the neighborhoods you are looking at. Take a look at -all the opportunities presented to you and then decide. I will PM you my phone #. I will be in Fiji the 21 through the 27th

Hopes this helped

Cheers

Ricci


----------



## brand180208

Hi Ricci

Thank you yet again for the invaluable information you provided

Can I ask where you are based / looking to move to?

Also - where did you buy your furniture as I feel if we do end up in NZ, it will be so much easier to rent unfurnished and then just go buy what is needed

My Husband, Kieren mentioned about leasing / hiring a car until the finances settle down - to then go buy a run around.
Would it be possible for an expat just coming out?

Same goes for mobile phones etc as we won't have a credit history but we'll bring our iPhones out - so it will be the sim only contracts we need.

Are there many play parks for our Daughter? 

Just wondered, being 4 years old how much is around to keep her entertained until she starts school in Jan 2014?
Can you advise on good schools?

Just wondered if it's like the UK, where even if it is a grade 1 ofstead - it doesn't mean they are top quality schools
I prefer personal recommendations - although I understand that each child is different!

Have a great time in Fiji - I forget that all of that will be close by 

Regards
Rebecca


----------



## jsharbuck

Hi Rebecca

We are currently living in the Tihiotonga neighborhood. High on the hills. Beautiful views and quiet. There is a pony club and a beautiful park near by. We are moving to Tokoroa which is where my husband works. We have heard many people talk bad about the town, but like anywhere, it's the neighborhood. We are buying a home next month because it's the house I want and moving in after our lease expires in October. 

Many Moms take their kids to the Redwoods and I always see groups of them meeting up, walking together and socializing there. You would have no trouble meeting other Moms there. I wish I could give you info on schools but don't have kids or know anyone who does. The Lynmore, Western Heights and Springfield areas would all be quite excellent.

Getting phone service established will not be a problem, you just need a job so don't worry about credit. No one cares about your credit back home. It starts here.

Auto rental is very expensive. My husbands company paid for our rental for 2 months. Hertz was $3,000 a month. I rented a car from Pegasus rentals for a week and it was 60$ a day. Because this is a tourist town, you will not get a good rate. I would look at a few options. 1. Buy a used car outright. We bought one from Bay of Plenty Motors for under 15,000. 2. There is a carpark where people display their cars for sale, especially on the weekends. You can pick up a car for 3,000 to 5,000 easy. A short term solution for sure. There is also a used dealership in Hamilton that finances cars to those on working visa, they require 25 to 30% down and will finance for the length of your visa.

Ricci


----------



## brand180208

Hello

Could I ask about utility bills?
Again Cornwall is very high...even higher than London for water and council tax so trying to build a picture.

I know again it's relative but we've never rented so unsure how high we can go per month as we have to live on just my husband's wage until our daughter starts school in January

Regards
Rebecca


----------



## tamarisk

brand180208 said:


> Hello
> 
> Could I ask about utility bills?
> Again Cornwall is very high...even higher than London for water and council tax so trying to build a picture.
> 
> I know again it's relative but we've never rented so unsure how high we can go per month as we have to live on just my husband's wage until our daughter starts school in January
> 
> Regards
> Rebecca


also from Cornwall - we found utilities cheaper, less bills to pay. we pay $350 week rental for a 4 bed and can live fine on a $70,000 salary, although with not a lot left over for trips away etc. BUT it can take ages for teachers new to the system to be paid- OH started in the Jan wasn't paid properly until June (it was all back paid, but some lean times while waiting) and I have just had the same experience. You'll need some extra in the bank to tide you over.
where in cornwall are you?


----------



## brand180208

Thank you for your reply

We are currently in Redruth

We've recently sold our house aswell, so we're ready to make the move now!!!

Regards
Rebecca


----------



## escapedtonz

brand180208 said:


> Thank you for your reply
> 
> We are currently in Redruth
> 
> We've recently sold our house aswell, so we're ready to make the move now!!!
> 
> Regards
> Rebecca


Lovely place where you live Rebecca,
We have very good friends who live at Bridge, Portreath.
They've already visited and hopefully we'll talk them into heading out NZ bound in the next couple of years.

Good luck.


----------



## brand180208

Thank...Cornwall is beautiful and I have lived here all my life, which is why NZ (I hope) will be quite close to Cornwall but it's overpriced, too crowded and the climate is bad (for me)

Praying that NZ will offer what we need!!

Can someone give me an honest opinion of the climate in Rotorua - it's the cold, wet weather that I have to avoid

Thanks 
Rebecca


----------



## tamarisk

I don't know about Rotorua specifically, but to my mind the weather in NZ is generally is good - there's a lot more sun, a lot less rain, and hardly any of those endless grey / drizzly spells you get in the UK. But on the other hand, when it is cold, i have felt it here more than i ever did in the UK (see previous comments about NZ houses...).


----------



## topcat83

Rotorua is on the central plateau, so will have a continental weather pattern. 
We've found there to be more sun but also more rain (especially in the winter months). 
As Tamarisk says - less of those endless grey days where you need the lights on at midday. Generally, if it rains then it rains, and if it's sunny then it's sunny - quite often a number of times during the same day 

See Rotorua Weather - NZ Weather Forecast Rotorua from MetService.com


----------



## brand180208

Topcat -

I know in previous posts, you have mentioned about how expensive furniture is to buy in NZ but unless you can prove you have owned items for over 12 months then you may be charged tax when we arrive

I'm just wondering what the comparisons are to buying the furniture over in UK and shipping it - whether it would still work out the most cost effective way?

I was surprised by how much linen is!!

Again - just wondering (if this isn't a stupid question) whether "doubles" or "singles" are the same size as the UK 
Just it's not listed from what I can see on the websites

Cheers
Rebecca


----------



## topcat83

brand180208 said:


> Topcat -
> 
> I know in previous posts, you have mentioned about how expensive furniture is to buy in NZ but unless you can prove you have owned items for over 12 months then you may be charged tax when we arrive
> 
> I'm just wondering what the comparisons are to buying the furniture over in UK and shipping it - whether it would still work out the most cost effective way?
> 
> I was surprised by how much linen is!!
> 
> Again - just wondering (if this isn't a stupid question) whether "doubles" or "singles" are the same size as the UK
> Just it's not listed from what I can see on the websites
> 
> Cheers
> Rebecca


You need to know where to shop for linen and 'manchester' (towels, etc) - we have not found it expensive in Briscoes or Farmers. 

And good question about bed sizes. I found this 'bed selector' at one of our better known bed shops - roll down and it gives you all the standard bed sizes at the bottom. Most people here wouldn't get a double bed - Queen is about the smallest you'd buy for 2 people. http://www.sleepyhead.co.nz/bedselector_step1.asp

For furniture - we investigated buying furniture in the UK then shipping it over but the cost of transport, then GST and duty on top, made it too expensive. 
Best thing to do if you are bringing a crate of stuff is to buy it then take all the 'new furniture' wrapping off it before you pack it. Yes, in theory you need to have owned it for 12 months, but in practice as long as it looks used then you should be OK. Customs are not going to look at every single item of furniture and they're not after the odd new immigrant who brings a sofa for personal use in.

Look at these companies too - http://www.danskemobler.co.nz/ and http://www.freedomfurniture.co.nz/. Neither are the cheapest, but have some good styles. From choice (and when the bank account is feeling flush) we'll shop there.


----------



## escapedtonz

brand180208 said:


> Again - just wondering (if this isn't a stupid question) whether "doubles" or "singles" are the same size as the UK
> Just it's not listed from what I can see on the websites


Hi,
No they aren't the same size. If you have a look through my previous posts I have stated the actual sizes before.
If you can't find it, let me know and I'll dig out the piece of paper I have with all the measurements on.


----------



## brand180208

I think we'll just buy new bedroom furniture over in NZ

Although we were looking at bringing our Daughter's bedroom set with us - so she has some continuity (bless her)

Thanks guys - you really are a helpful bunch


----------



## lisamct

brand180208 said:


> Can someone give me an honest opinion of the climate in Rotorua - it's the cold, wet weather that I have to avoid


In my opinion, there's definitely more sun and generally warmer temperatures than in the UK. I'd say its warmer in Auckland than Rotorua (never had to scrape ice off my car in Auckland) but Rotorua is generally warmer than Scotland, cant speak for Cornwall though.

Rotorua does hit freezing temps at night in the winter, I found these nights to be way colder than I ever found the -10 nights in Scotland but that's down to the lack of insulation, double glazing and heating in most properties in NZ (got down to 3 degrees inside my house one night and I lived in a modern supposedly insulated property)
It does rain, my first 4 weeks in the country it did nothing but rain, but its generally not as grey and miserable for extended periods as it can be in the UK. Houses can feel damp though a lot of the time, again due to the poor building quality.

It does get a lot of fog early morning, I guess due to the mix of cold air and heat from underground but its mostly gone by mid morning.

I came over with no furniture and furnished a 2 bedroom house when I arrived. I didnt buy the best by any means but bought in Harvey Normal sales and at Big Save furniture and pretty much fully furnished my place for about &6000, right down to cutlery and crockery so it can be done.


----------



## brand180208

So - will it be better to get a modern house that's insulated?
Or are all houses of poor build quality

What are council tax, water, gas and electric bills like in NZ (again I know this is different where you live) but just as an idea

Also - with medical insurance and life insurance...is this something employers provide or we'd need additional cover

Thanks 
Rebecca


----------



## topcat83

brand180208 said:


> So - will it be better to get a modern house that's insulated?


Absolutely! The new building code is very good. We have a house that is now 5 years old, and are as toasty as. 


> Or are all houses of poor build quality


No - see above. However, older houses can be badly insulated - even the better quality ones. Even 7 years ago, when we first came over, NZers didn't seem to understand that it was possible to have a warm, draught-free house with heating in winter. I lost count of the number of times I heard 'We don't need double glazing and heating - it's too warm here' then they'd sit round inside with thermals, thick jumpers and their feet in fleecy slippers! Attitudes are changing... 
Also look out for 'leaky homes' - have a search on the Internet and this forum to find out more. A huge scandal in our building trade.



> What are council tax, water, gas and electric bills like in NZ (again I know this is different where you live) but just as an idea


As you say, difficult to give an exact figure. Most councils will provide a website where you can look up a property's rateable value, and rates for the year. See Rates, building and property for Auckland rates. 

To give you an idea I looked up Safe and Secure Family Living - Realestate.co.nz then looked up it's rates: Your rates

So a 3 bed property in Avondale is:
- on the market for $550k
- has a capital value (on which its rates are calculated) of $410k
- pays $1,703 per year rates

There will be water rates on top of that too - probably about $100 per month, but these are calculated on actual water used.

I can't comment on electricity as we have solar power. But http://www.meridianenergy.co.nz/ may give you an idea (see the 'plans and pricing' page)



> Also - with medical insurance and life insurance...is this something employers provide or we'd need additional cover


No - employers are very unlikely to provide these. However, in NZ neither are essential. 

There is a public health system, which is not totally free (you need to pay for GP visits, and prescriptions are $5 for a 3 month supply of any one drug) but once you are in hospital or are referred to a specialist then the costs are covered. Some will tell you that the service is too slow, but we've found it to be excellent for emergency and non-emergency treatment. One approach is to pay privately for a first consultant's consultation ( to get the initial results quickly) then if it's required, move back into the public system. Much cheaper than a private policy, and you'll see the same consultants anyway!

Life insurance - your choice. NZ has a public accident insurance scheme (see ACC Homepage) which everyone is automatically covered in.


----------



## brand180208

Question (another) 


Does anyone know what Owhata is like to live?
Just Ricci said that the school is good - plus there's a few houses to rent in that area

Thanks
Rebecca


----------



## jsharbuck

Hi Rebecca

Owhata can be okay depending what side of the main road you are on. On one side there has been problems with thefts and gangs, the locals advised against living there. On the Lakesideof the road, I had looked at two new homes that were for rent. That was is Nov last year and they are still empty. I remember that the rent was very high. Also the Owhata area is seeing a large number of rats and you can definitely smell the rotten egg smells there. Lynmore is close by and is definitely much better.

Have you need the Tihiotonga area ? A couple of really nice places have come up for rent.


----------



## brand180208

Hey


Hope you're having a good week
Thanks for that...so much easier when people give you an honest opinion!

I've been looking at Lynmore and Springfield
I'll look at that other place...

We were told not to look at rent over 28% of my Husbands income?
Just we want a nice lifestyle and as previously mentioned - I won't be working initially

Regards
Rebecca


----------



## jsharbuck

Yes having a good week, getting ready for holiday. When would you be needing a place if you move to Rotorua ?


----------



## brand180208

After September
Kieren's negotiating a start date at the school as he has to give 2 months notice in the UK - so September would be the earliest.

Should know more after we come out

We have said that we'd stay in a hotel if needed to start, with until we found something suitable


----------



## brand180208

jsharbuck said:


> Have you need the Tihiotonga area ? A couple of really nice places have come up for rent.


Hi

Do you know what website's I can see these properties you mentioned?
Just I've looked on Real Estate and Trade Me but can't see anything at present

Regards
Rebecca


----------



## jsharbuck

Hi Rebecca


You are looking at all the right places. Also You can check out real estate.nz.co. A nice place can be hard to find and they go quick in those areas because of the schools. Just a thought...you could look at our place when you visit. We have a 3 bdrm 2 bth with a lovely deck and big kitchen. Nice fenced yard too. We will be moving in October. It was frustrating when we were stateside and I would see a good home and it was gone by the time we got here to look.


----------



## brand180208

Hi Ricci


Wow - that would be amazing...thank you 

I can't believe we only have just over a week before we start exploring NZ!!

Can you pm me the rent charges - do you know if the Landlord would look to charge the same amount?
Ideally - we're looking for a long term rent as the next time we moved, it would be to buy our own home

Hope you are well

Rebecca


----------



## topcat83

Hey guys - a gentle dig (and I know you didn't do it on purpose). You're not allowed to advertise personal things (and this is a borderline one, as it's actually not your own property). So could you keep the housing offers to PMs between you?


----------



## jsharbuck

I can imagine how excited you are. Last year this time we were in your place. I will PM you my contact info. We will be back from Fiji on the 27th. Would love to show you around Rotorua, we could look at the different neighborhoods. Rents are down and I think you could easily get this place cheaper. I would of course encourage you to look at all the neighborhoods I mentioned.


----------



## jsharbuck

Sorry about that, will PM if any. Info exchanged.


----------



## brand180208

Apologies!!


----------

